# SRAM Red with Apex RD. Will it work?



## lacofdfireman

I have decided to go compact with my custom bike that I am having built for me because of the terrain where I live.. I live at around 4500ft and nothing is flat, everything is up and down.. Grades of 10-18% are common.. I was asking a question on the General forum and someone brought up the idea of running an Apex group and that it would give me a 11-32 cassette with the apex RD... So I am wondering if I could run a Red group with just an Apex RD and still accomplish the same thing... Would these 2 groups work together? Also would I still have zero loss shifting? I have only ridden a Red group around a parking lot, no other SRAM groups so I am not real familiar with the SRAM group yet but plan on having it on my next bike......

So is the Zero loss from the Brake/Shifters or does the zero loss come from the derailleurs?


----------



## PlatyPius

You can mix any SRAM road parts, except the 11-32 cassette and a short RD. The Zero-Loss is in the shifter.

So yes, you can use an Apex RD and cassette with a Red group.


----------



## lacofdfireman

PlatyPius said:


> You can mix any SRAM road parts, except the 11-32 cassette and a short RD. The Zero-Loss is in the shifter.
> 
> So yes, you can use an Apex RD and cassette with a Red group.


Perfect. That's all I need to know...


----------



## m_s

You can also use one of the new *10 speed* mountain rear derailleurs (X.7, X.9, X,0, X.X). X.X would be closer to the equivalent of your red stuff, if it matters to you. And one of the mountain derailleurs will have an even wider range than the Apex, hypothetically. Though I do not know how they would play with a normal range road cassette. Maybe fine, maybe not.


----------



## theo.schmid

PlatyPius said:


> You can mix any SRAM road parts, except the 11-32 cassette and a short RD.


Sorry guys for my ignorance. I am thinking of getting the SRAM RED group but with an APEX 11-32 cassette... now I am confused and not sure if this will work as you said that the 11-32 will not work with "a short RD"... 

thanks for your appreciated feedback!


----------



## RussellS

You need the Apex 11-32 10 speed cassette and a long cage rear derailleur. Any of the SRAM mountain bike long cage derailleurs or the Apex long cage rear derailleur. The Red short cage rear derailleur probably will not work with a 32 cog. And the wrap capacity would not work too well with a compact crank and 11-32 cassette. Need a long cage for that much wrap. The Red shifters will shift any SRAM long cage rear derailleur.


----------



## jellis25

You can also use the new Rival GS rear derailleur which will work with an 11-32 no problem.


----------



## theo.schmid

thanks a lot for you help, guys! appreciated!


----------



## theo.schmid

jellis25 said:


> You can also use the new Rival GS rear derailleur which will work with an 11-32 no problem.


So SRAM RED group (except rear derailleur and cassette)
+Rival GS rear derailleur
+APEX 11-32 cassette

= my mountain dream team that will work?


----------



## BluesDawg

There is also a Rival level 11-32 cassette.


----------



## theo.schmid

Sorry... last round... as I use dura-ace brake/shift levers on my two other bikes, I think it might be a problem to adapt to SRAM shifting on this "mountain climber" road bike...

So is there a chance that Dura-Ace brake/shift levers might work with a Rival GS rear derailleur and a Rival 11-32 cassette? If yes, what components should be used to complete this custom groupset??

Many appreciated thanks!


----------



## DaveT

theo.schmid said:


> Sorry... last round... as I use dura-ace brake/shift levers on my two other bikes, I think it might be a problem to adapt to SRAM shifting on this "mountain climber" road bike...
> 
> *So is there a chance that Dura-Ace brake/shift levers might work with a Rival GS rear derailleur *and a Rival 11-32 cassette? If yes, what components should be used to complete this custom groupset??
> 
> Many appreciated thanks!


The SRAM and Shimano shifters have different pull ratios for derailleur operations, therefore not compatible with each others derailleurs. Brakes work across the brand lines well.

If you like Shimano, you can run an SRAM 11-32 cassette using a Shimano 6700 rear derailleur. It works perfectly and without issues on the 3 bikes that I have set up with this combination.


----------



## TucsonMTB

DaveT said:


> If you like Shimano, you can run an SRAM 11-32 cassette using a Shimano 6700 rear derailleur. It works perfectly and without issues on the 3 bikes that I have set up with this combination.


My wife might like this combination on her older Ultegra equipped bike. I am guessing a medium or long cage version is required, right? :idea:

The individual cogs look similar enough to her existing 11-28 cassette!
11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 17, 19, 22, 25, 28
11, 12, 13, 15, 17, 19, 22, 25, 28, 32

Now I must find an "affordable" derailleur . . .


----------



## DaveT

TucsonMTB said:


> My wife might like this combination on her older Ultegra equipped bike. I am guessing a medium or long cage version is required, right? :idea:
> 
> The individual cogs look similar enough to her existing 11-28 cassette!
> 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 17, 19, 22, 25, 28
> 11, 12, 13, 15, 17, 19, 22, 25, 28, 32
> 
> Now I must find an "affordable" derailleur . . .


I can't speak to what may work on your bike, just what does work on mine. On all 3 of my bikes, a custom, a Time VXR and a Serotta, I run compact cranks and an SRAM 11-32 cassette with an Ultegra 6700 short cage derailleur. I believe the key to this whole set-up is the 6700 derailleur, it was redesigned by Shimano to take (officially) an 11-28 cassette. On all 3 of my bikes, the B-screw had to be screwed in only about half way, which makes me believe that the geometry of the 6700 derailleur is quite friendly to larger cassettes. All this assuming you're running Shimano shifters. SRAM, except for APEX is going to be different.

A "standard" long-cage road derailleur may not work, I can't say but a long-cage MTB derailleur will work on the larger (32 and 34t cassettes).


----------



## TucsonMTB

DaveT said:


> I can't speak to what may work on your bike, just what does work on mine.


Agreed, and I certainly understand.



DaveT said:


> On all 3 of my bikes, a custom, a Time VXR and a Serotta, I run compact cranks and an SRAM 11-32 cassette with an Ultegra 6700 short cage derailleur. I believe the key to this whole set-up is the 6700 derailleur, it was redesigned by Shimano to take (officially) an 11-28 cassette.


Excellent news. We currently have one of the older Ultegra series on the rear that officially only supports up to 27 teeth. It's fine with the SRAM 28. That makes me optimistic that a readily available 6700 short cage will work with the 32. Admittedly, there is no hurry. She does not suffer too much with the 28, but someday . . . when she's older, a 32 may be in her future. Mine too, maybe.  

She really likes the Shimano Ultegra group with a compact crank that is currently on her bike, so replacing the rear derailleur (and adding an 11-32 cassette) is definitely the way to go when the time comes.

Thanks for sharing your experience. Here's hoping we can duplicate it. :thumbsup:


----------

